# Funniest Critter



## spidy1

Ok, lets play a new game, pics of the funniest critters with captions, rules, 1. They have to be your animals or pics you took of other animals. 2. They have to have funny captions. 3. They can be any species. 4. We have to have fun!!!!

Let sleeping babies lay!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

I just need to stretch a little more...
(I NEED a Better caption! I'm not too good at it ) Thanks!


----------



## spidy1

HaHaHa, Oh look, a butterfly!


----------



## spidy1

Wow, dude, what do you have on your head!?


----------



## spidy1

OMG Were did you'r hair go bro?!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Someone help me she's gonna give me a bath!!!






I liked the beach..... Until I tried to eat the sand...

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

IM IN A BOX!!!!! 







Las Vegas here we come!!








Who says girls can't drive??







IM THE KING OF THE WORLD!!!!!!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Naunnie

I like this thread! I could fill it up! I'm no good at captions tho. 
Pic 1 Nibblin on sponge cake, watching the sun bake...

Pic 2 Wasted away again in Margaritaville


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Omg!!! So cute.... Wait I mean Handsome!! He is adorable!!! What breed???


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## CaprineDream

Goats will eat anything, even horse milk. XD


----------



## COgoatLover25

I can't think of a caption! :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hello goat!! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## spidy1

EEEEEEAAAAA! What is it!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Hey, do you mind im trying to parent here!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha :lol:


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goathiker

Can't reach the bush? Just stand on your tether rope.


----------



## Talron

Mom you dont clip your nails enough *chewchewchew*


----------



## Talron

This one speaks for itself. LOL cant really think of a caption.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

CaprineDream said:


> Goats will eat anything, even horse milk. XD


Seriously???!!! That IS weird!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I agree to the post above mine 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## CaprineDream

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Seriously???!!! That IS weird!


Haha! My doeling is a little crazy...lol


----------



## Naunnie

AintGotNoCreekRanch Omg!!! So cute.... Wait I mean Handsome!! He is adorable!!! What breed???


 "Cash" is a Chihuahua.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Aww!!! Can I have him??? Lol just kidding I bet y'all love him! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## glndg

COgoatLover25 said:


> I can't think of a caption! :lol:


Looks like she has peanut butter stuck to the roof of her mouth.....:shades:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha :lol: :slap floor:


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## spidy1

There is no such thing as a pillow too big!!!!


----------



## catharina

"Aaah, the good life!"


----------



## spidy1

silly impressions...


----------



## Goatzrule

#livinitup #imagoodgirl


----------



## Goatzrule

I cant think of a caption for this one


----------



## Exponentialdolphin

Ready to join the rockettes


----------



## Exponentialdolphin

Hey ladies


----------



## Exponentialdolphin

all I have to say about this one is poor laroo


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yum...


----------



## spidy1

Who would think baby alligators would be SOOO cute!?!

No not this one....

This one!!!!


----------



## spidy1

I MUST add to the alligator pics above... when your home alone and hear a noise!!!


----------



## spidy1

I just LOVE this pic, a almost 3 month old buckling trying to see the fly!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Oh you were sitting here?


----------

